# Mẹo hữu ích giúp bé yêu phát triển ngôn ngữ



## mai lan

Bố mẹ đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc phát triển ngôn ngữ của trẻ những tháng năm đầu đời.

*Bí quyết phát triển ngôn ngữ cho trẻ sơ sinh*
Ngay từ khi bé mới chào đời, ba mẹ nên dành nhiều thời gian để trò chuyện, giao tiếp với bé. Tiếng nói quen thuộc, yêu thương của ba mẹ sẽ giúp bé cảm thấy yên tâm, làm quen nhanh với môi trường xung quanh và phát triển trí tuệ tốt hơn.




_Hãy giúp bé phát triển ngôn ngữ bằng những việc làm này (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*0 – 6 tháng tuổi*

Duy trì giao tiếp bằng mắt: Hãy giữ bé ở khoảng cách gần khi bạn nói chuyện với con bởi các thiên thần nhỏ luôn thích việc nhìn vào gương mặt của bố mẹ.
Hát: Trẻ sơ sinh chú ý đến giọng cao độ hơn. Do đó, bạn có thể trò chuyện với bé bằng cách ngâm nga, hát…
Hãy là máy ghi âm của con: Chỉ cần lặp lại những âm thanh con phát ra, bạn đã giúp bé phát triển sự tò mò về ngôn ngữ.
Trò chuyện liên tục: Ngay cả khi bạn chỉ cho con ăn hoặc thay tã, hãy dành thời gian trò chuyện và cải thiện kỹ năng giao tiếp của bé.
*6 – 12 tháng tuổi*

Đọc sách: Bạn không cần phải dạy bé biết chữ ở độ tuổi này, nhưng đọc to từ ngữ bên cạnh việc kích thích bằng hình ảnh có thể làm cho bé háo hức hơn khi nghe giọng nói của bạn.
Chơi trò chơi với bé: Điều này không chỉ khuyến khích bé giao tiếp mà còn có thể dạy bé chờ đến lượt mình và tập trung hơn.
Gọi tên đồ vật trong môi trường xung quanh: Chỉ vào một cái cây và nói: “Nhìn vào những chiếc lá màu xanh lá kìa con!”. Trẻ có thể chưa nắm được ý nghĩa của câu nói này hoàn toàn, nhưng bạn đang tạo ra một nền tảng ngôn ngữ tốt cho bé ngay từ khi còn nhỏ.
Không sử dụng núm vú giả cho đến khi ngủ: Cho em bé ngậm núm vú giả trong suốt cả ngày có thể ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển ngôn ngữ và lời nói.Nghe nhạc: Trẻ nhỏ thích âm nhạc và cả việc lắc lư theo giai điệu, do đó bạn đừng ngại ngần cùng con hát cũng như nhảy múa vui vẻ sau khi ăn tối hoặc những lúc thư giãn nhé.
Hạn chế hoặc không cho bé sử dụng thiết bị di động: Nếu muốn kích thích sự phát triển ngôn ngữ của con, bạn không nên cho bé tiếp xúc với các thiết bị di động quá nhiều vì sẽ khiến con bị phụ thuộc vào các thiết bị này hơn là khuyến khích con tập nói với bố mẹ.
_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------



## bautroimauxanh

rò chuyện liên tục: Ngay cả khi bạn chỉ cho con ăn hoặc thay tã, hãy dành thời gian trò chuyện và cải thiện kỹ năng giao tiếp của bé.


----------

